# Supreme



## may

Are we all ready for the supreme ?
to all the people showing GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Esined

Are you going may if so I bet your cats win something they really are stunning


----------



## may

denise lang said:


> Are you going may if so I bet your cats win something they really are stunning


Yes I'm going it's a lovely show and a great excuse to spend lots of money I haven't got lol


----------



## Esined

you must let us know how you get on, I would like to show my raggies one day although I will have to go to a few shows first to see how its done.


----------



## Guest

Good luck & don't forget some pic's


----------



## may

Thanks I will take pictures at the show and post them


----------



## Guest

Denise, you could try one day to show with CatTICA: they are very helpful; also you can sit , watch your cats been judged and listen all judges comments.



denise lang said:


> you must let us know how you get on, I would like to show my raggies one day although I will have to go to a few shows first to see how its done.


----------



## Esined

That sounds helpful, thanks I just might start there


----------



## Guest

I'd love to go to Supreme as a visitor, but not sure at the moment - 50/50....Would be nice to meet up and to put names on faces (or vice verca.?.) We could write a word - say - "tit" on the foreheads to recognise members of Pet Forums! LOL.
Note for new members: see the General chat pages to find out about this particular mark.


----------



## colliemerles

is it at the NEC ????????


----------



## Guest

Yes it is.



colliemerles said:


> is it at the NEC ????????


----------



## colliemerles

is it this week end,?????


----------



## may

colliemerles said:


> is it this week end,?????


Yes Saturday!


----------



## colliemerles

hmmmmm,, might see if i can go if the other half hasnt made plans,


----------



## Esined

how did you get on at the show may??


----------



## may

Esined said:


> how did you get on at the show may??


We had a lovely day at the show thanks 
My Boy Nic came 2nd in his class, and the Tabby Kitten(Rus) also got a 2nd so a good day but I'm shattered
NIC


RUS


----------



## Esined

WELL DONE to them, I take my hat off to you! I loved your web site and could see from that you were a cat lady to be respected. 

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Guest

Great pic's & Congrats!!


----------



## Guest

Congratulations and thank you for sharing pictures!


----------



## Esined

thank you so much for takeing a look at my web site and signing my guest book may.


----------



## may

Esined said:


> thank you so much for takeing a look at my web site and signing my guest book may.


Believe me it was a pleasure your cats are beautiful!!!!
Do please have a look at my cats


----------



## Esined

Hi May, when you first introduced yourself in the cat breeding thread I took a look at your web site as I have always loved the Siamese breed but your cats truly took my breath away and reading your rainbow bridge really made me cry, that is why I put the rateing of 5 stars next to it,


----------



## may

Esined said:


> Hi May, when you first introduced yourself in the cat breeding thread I took a look at your web site as I have always loved the Siamese breed but your cats truly took my breath away and reading your rainbow bridge really made me cry, that is why I put the rateing of 5 stars next to it,


Thank you so much
I had a look at your website too, your cats are beautiful
I have signed your guestbook!


----------

